# Text einblenden mit After Effects



## schmidtler (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin noch ziemlich unerfahren auf dem Bereich des Videodesigns.
Ich habe mal eine Frage:

Ich habe z.b. ein Video, dass sich langsam einblendet, und nach 5 Sekunden wieder ausblendet.
In der Zeit, wo das Video zu sehen ist, will ich eine Zeile Text auch langsam einblenden lassen. 
Aber der Texthintergrund sollte schon transparent sein, sodass das Video noch zusehen ist 

Kann mir da einer einen kurzen Tip geben?

Danke


----------



## BingoXL (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

wenn du Anfänger wie ich bist, würde ich dir Pinnacle Studio 8/9 empfehlen.
Da sind viele Überfänge usw. enthalten und es ist sehr einfach zu steuern.

Ich habe aber jetzt dann auch vor auf Premiere/After Effects umzusteigen,
um kleine 3D Scenen zu erstellen (Intro/Logo)

Mfg
BingoXL


----------



## schmidtler (22. Februar 2004)

Ich glaube ich schaff das auch mit After Effects.
Ich hab schon den Text in die Szene eingebunden, jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen, wie ich ihn langsam ein und ausblenden kann.


----------



## DjCrime (22. Februar 2004)

wenn der Text schon eingebunden ist, kannst du doch einfach die Deckkraft ändern:
Anfang bei 0%0
Mitte bei 100% 
Ende wieder bei 0%

Dann sollte das funktionieren,

Crime


----------



## schmidtler (23. Februar 2004)

wie geht das mit de Deckkraft?

edit:

also die Deckkraft Funktion hab ich gefunden,
nur wie stell ich es na, dass nicht der ganze Text die ganze Zeit auf 50 % Deckkraft ist, sondern von 0 auf 100 läuft und dann wieder runter wärend den 5 Sekunden?


----------



## schmidtler (24. Februar 2004)

kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## ODB (24. Februar 2004)

mit keyframes, such mal im Handbuch danach.


----------

